# Scale Models



## graigdavis (Jul 16, 2004)

I havnt built anything in almost a year, but for a while I was a building fool.  Tons of patients, a steady hand, lots of creativity and its amazing how realisitic these things can turn out.  The dragster was a gift, I miss that thing.  It would take a hundred pictures to show the detail in all of these, so Ill just post what you can see from a glance.  I have a car that I have yet to photograph.  Ill do a better job photographing it too...


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 16, 2004)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

You might want to check out IDSA


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh yea, the sport bikes have won first place in several competitions.  The R1 was the first model I ever built and its won First place in everything I have entered it in...crazy.

Thanks Danalec, Ill check that out.


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2004)

That is amazing detail.   Wow!   I don't think I'd have the patience for this.   Mad props to you, this is good work!   

You should have a coffee cup, or something smaller nearby, to help show scale.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 16, 2004)

For reference, the bikes from the lowest to the tallest points are a little over 3" tall.

The engine on the dragster is maybe 1 1/2" long x 1 1/4 tall.  The whole dragster is about 10" long.

F1 car is 2 1/2 tall x 6" long.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, great work.  I would have thought the bikes were a lot bigger than that.  So is that a 1/12 scale?


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 16, 2004)

Yup, the bikes are 1/12 scale.  They might be a little bigger than that.  Im just guessing, I dont have any at work here.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 16, 2004)

I have 2 more sitting at home waiting to be built.  Im excited to do them.  But I usualy only build in the winter, when Im stuck inside.

Telefonica Movistar Honda RC211V '03


----------



## Sk8man (Jul 16, 2004)

the models are fantastic. the details of it is amazing.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, thats nutty. I commend your patience, sometimes little things like that drive me nuts.


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 16, 2004)

Graig, 

those are grait! (pardon the misspelling - i've always wanted to do that )

seriously, when i was younger i used to build ww2 aircraft, but i could never seem to seal off the hulls properly with the glue showing or the seam. Damn they were hard to build, but i love the process.  I really appreciate these because I know the effort putting them together!


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't have time to build them myself so I collect diecast cars, got plenty of them, and still deciding if I should buy these 2 that I have been eying for a long time. It's one of those guilt thing that is stopping me now.....

BTW, my sister bought me a Tamiya Ferrari F2001 kit that is transparent. I doubt I will ever open it.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 17, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> You might want to check out IDSA



Are you an IDer?


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 17, 2004)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope


----------



## anua (Jul 18, 2004)

they're fantastic, graig!!!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 19, 2004)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> I don't have time to build them myself so I collect diecast cars, got plenty of them, and still deciding if I should buy these 2 that I have been eying for a long time. It's one of those guilt thing that is stopping me now.....
> 
> BTW, my sister bought me a Tamiya Ferrari F2001 kit that is transparent. I doubt I will ever open it.



I collected a few diecast models but I wasnt happy with the detail they had.  They were always really simple and the paint jobs were never perfect.  I just looked at them and said "I can do better than that".  

Thing is I got addicted to building these Tamiya models that cost $30-$40 just for the kit.  And I usualy have to buy new paints and brushes before each build too.  They get expensive when you get a good kit and do them rite, its so worth it when its finished though.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just don't have the time to build models anymore, so I collect these:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 19, 2004)

Dusty! [cough cough]

those are pretty cool.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 19, 2004)

My bf collects the diecast plane models now, he used to like building the rocket models, but he doesnt have any time either.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Dusty! [cough cough]
> 
> those are pretty cool.



Heh, I do need to dust a little don't I.

BTW, the weird little lump of metal is shrapnel from a German anti-aircraft shell dug out of a B-17 crewmans Flak Vest.


----------

